# Siamese Algae Eater behavior



## Chester41585 (Mar 11, 2015)

What is normal "active"behavior for SAEs?
I have two that become much more active in the evening (as is expected). I just noticed that they have been swimming at about mid-tank level in an open, relatively obstruction-free area and bash their tails and heads into each other. I think this is sparring that I read about, but I'm not entirely sure. Occasionally, they'll make like bettas and swim around each other and flick "evil glances" back and forth as bettas do when they flare.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

I did a bit of reading up on them for ya and I found out that the males can be very territorial so maybe this is the issue? Idk as I have never had them. Sorry I couldn't of helped more, good luck


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Sounds like they are being territorial. How big of a tank are you keeping them in?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Are you 100% sure you got Siamese not Chinese algae eaters? Don't trust pet store labeling-most can't tell the difference between an oto and a cory much less SAE (Crossocheilus siamensis) and CAE(Gyrinocheilus aymonieri). Look up photos of the two species and scrutinize your fish. I've heard CAE get much more aggressive earlier on than SAE and I _think _both types need a HUGE tank as they grow.
.
.
seriouslyfish.com says 60x18" lxw tank for sae and cae, a standard tank dimensions site lists 48" tanks until you jump to 125g.. so yeh need a *big *tank!
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/crossocheilus-langei/
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/gyrinocheilus-aymonieri/
http://www.aquariumdimensions.com/


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

I purchased 9 SAEs 2 years ago for my 180g planted. One of them turned out to be a Flying Fox (Epalzeo...) Unlike the Flying Fox, true SAEs are not aggressive. 
I also noticed the "side by side" swimming while the black horizontal stripe is fading. I believe this is mating ritual even if breeding them in a tank is not possible.


----------



## Chester41585 (Mar 11, 2015)

They're in a smallish tank (20 gal) right now, but they're only about an inch and a half long. I'm about to move to a larger apartment (and get a 55 gal. aquarium), so they're good for now when it comes to space and circulation requirements

They were sold as Siamese Algae Eaters. I've looked up Chinese and Siamese and mine look more like the Siamese variety. 

During the brighter parts of the day, they actually hang out next to each other and will move around to darker parts of the tank with each other without fighting, but the sparring happens shortly after I turn off most of the lights in my room after dark (I keep a desk lamp on until I call it in for the night). They go at it for about an hour until getting tired or bored and get to eating algae and stuff.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Found some more:
Identifying the Siamese Algae Eater


----------



## Anders247 (Jan 24, 2015)

If these are SAEs then they would need a group of 6 or more. And they get 6 inches, so a big tank would be good....


----------

